# What to do with excess poo?



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

This is probably a really beginner question and I probably could've titled it differently, but I've been noticing that there's a "dead spot" in my aquarium where all the poo and other waste collects into a pile. Is this what's supposed to happen or is it bad and what can I do to avoid this?

Currently, my filter is set up on the back, but towards the side so waste flows to the opposite end of the tank and collects there. Should I move it? There're also some rocks in the way that seem to contribute to the "dead spot" of flow. 

I'm just wondering if this is an issue I should worry about in terms of ammonia levels, or is this something the tank can break down by itself given enough time? I usually vacuum the gravel once a week, but within a day or two the poo pile is back  

Thanks to anyone who can offer advice on this!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely sounds like a dead spot and will definitely contribute to higher ammonia and nitrates
Suggestions would be to move some rockwork to lessen dead spots, add a small powerhead (I've got mine on a timer actually so it only runs certain times) or get used to doing more regular vacuuming / water changes


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think all the crap collecting in one spot is great. Now you can use a fine mesh net to remove it everyday or siphon it out everyday. 

If you remove it before it has a chance to get into your filters it'll be less maintenance as well as less waste converting to ammonia/nitrite/nitrate.
--
Paul


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys.

The goal is to have as little maintenance as possible, while keeping a healthy system going. 

Would the powerhead create more circulation or something? Sorry, I've never really heard of them before and I'm not sure what they do. Would moving the location of my HOB filter towards the middle of the back of my tank be sufficient to create a more even flow around the tank or is the powerhead necessary for this?

About the mesh, would I just lay it on the gravel where the "dead spot" is? Is there a way to fish out this mesh afterwards without tipping all the poo out in the process  this is all new to me I've never heard of this method, but I'm really interested.

Also, usually, would the goal of the filter be to suck up the circulating poo then? I was always under impression that most of the poo breaks itself down in the gravel and the bacteria can handle the resulting components.

Sorry for the noob questions  and thanks for all the clarification and advice!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry I should have been more clear.

You buy yourself a fine mesh fish net such as a Brine Shrimp Net and use it to fish out the poo. Just fan the net around to get the poo to float and catch it all in the net to remove from the tank.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/brine-shrimp-net-4.html
--
Paul


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Ahh got it  that's a bit more straight forward than what I pictured. Sounds pretty quick and easy to do too. Thanks again for your suggestions


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

So, i am sitting with a customer, phone beeps, and whats the notification...

I laughed. Then had to explain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

How big is the tank? Maybe slap another filter on there?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

LOL! That emoticon is perfect too  hilarious thanks for sharing that

The tank's a 20 gallon and the filter is an aquaclear 50


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with Y2KGT if you scoop it out daily with a net it makes clear up much easier and filter media last longer before cleaning.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Just use a turkey baster and suck up the poop. I find that I have at least 1 dead spot in each tank, as it all collects there I just remove with a turkey baster as I go along, it's easy to do. Again Turkey baster is for smaller tanks lol


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If it is a 20 gallon regular, as in 24 inches long, placing the filter closer to the middle will help with dead spots. If it is a 20 long, 30 inches long, then I would suggest having some kind of circulation pump on the other end or maybe you can try putting the filter on the side of the tank if possible.

Leaving as is seems to be a viable option, all the poo ends up in one easy to clean spot.

HOB filters are great, cheap but don't provide the same circulation as a canister filter unfortunately


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep the tank is 24 inches long with a HOB filter. I may just keep it in the position it's in so I can scoop the poop easily. Turkey baster's a great idea  I was looking for one at the dollarstore a while back, but couldn't find one. 

Who knows, maybe I'll experiment with the filter in a more central position and see if that helps. Or I'll move the decorations around a bit and see if that changes the location of the dead spot at all.

Got lots of options available for me now  thanks everyone.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

You can, if you want to, put a small internal pump in the tank. Set it down low, but not right on the substrate, and aimed down one long side. I've done this in my 10G, primarily to provide a feeding current for filter feeding shrimp and clams.. but it also prevents much of anything getting stuck much of anywhere. Even with the plants, there's no buildup. The pump is located at the same end as the filter, and on the same tank side, but the output goes under the filter output, so there's a bit of a cross current happening.

It need not be a very big pump at all, a fairly small fountain pump would do it. Do have to clean the intake fairly often, it will get partly blocked, with bits of plant or snails. Mine usually keeps running but it will get noisy when it's a bit clogged.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion  I was looking at fountain pumps a while ago funnily enough.


----------

